# Need help uninstalling K Lite codecs



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I initially wanted to upgrade to the newest codec pack, but it said I had to first uninstall the previous one. When I tried to uninstall it, I got some error message about a corrupted uninstaller, and I couldn't go any further. I eventually just went into the program files folder and deleted the K Lite folder.

Realizing that probably wasn't a good idea, I did a system restore. But now when I try to unistall it, I get this error message: "File C:/Program Files/K Lite Codec Pack\Unistall000.dat does not exist. Cannot uninstall."

What can I do? It won't let me uninstall it, and it won't let me over rite it with a newer version.

BTW, I'm on Vista.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I uploaded my Unistall000.dat on megaupload. Try putting in your Klite folder and do the uninstall again.

If the folder is gone you might have to create it again. 
Make a new folder in Program Files and name it K-Lite Codec Pack, then put the uninstall file i gave you in it. Try uninstalling again after that. It should work, i think. The only way that might not work is because i have win xp and you're on vista, maybe our info are different and it will bug. But technically, it should work.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PPTNNMW1


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Logan X,

Thanks for doing that, but I just figured it out. I ended up downloading Revo Unistaller and that managed to take care of everything. I reinstalling the newest K Lite pack now.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

No problem. Glad you figured it out.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Everything seems good now, except when I play transport stream files in WMP and skip ahead, the audio and video go out of sync. I had this problem before, but it disappeared when I upgraded to my previous version of K Lite. Now it's back with the newest version. It only happens in WMP.


----------



## brianwarming (Nov 12, 2009)

Futures said:


> Everything seems good now, except when I play transport stream files in WMP and skip ahead, the audio and video go out of sync. I had this problem before, but it disappeared when I upgraded to my previous version of K Lite. Now it's back with the newest version. It only happens in WMP.


You could try using this codec package instead : http://shark007.net/vistacodecpackage.html

* At least * on Windows 7 it's very good


----------

